# seiten größe anpassen



## layla (12. Oktober 2002)

hi!

wie mache ich das, dass sich meine seite dem benutzer an passt.also ob er 800 x 600 hat oder 1024 x 768 ?
und in welcher größe muss die ausgangs seite sein damit es sich anpassen kann ohne das es pixelig wirkt?

danke


----------



## Dario Linsky (12. Oktober 2002)

du könntest beispielsweise mit relativen grössenangaben arbeiten (prozentual von der gesamten fenstergrösse). dabei wird eine tabelle oder ein layer immer im gleichen grössenverhältnis zur auflösung des benutzers stehen.
das problem dabei sind unter umständen die bilder, die durch das strecken auf eine bestimmte grösse pixelig aussehen. anstelle dessen kannst du aber einfach dummy-grafiken mit einbauen, die dann nur in der länge oder höhe gestreckt werden, ohne dass sie pixelig werden. die hauptgrafik behält dabei ihre grösse.

die zweite möglichkeit wäre, dass du für jede mögliche auflösung eine eigene seite erstellst. dann kannst du mit einem javascript die auflösung des benutzers auslesen und je nach der auflösung die entsprechende seite laden.


----------



## Hankman (12. Oktober 2002)

Hi !

Also, ich wüsste nicht, wie sich die Seite anpassen sollte. Entweder du arbeitest mir %-Angaben, also machst zum Beispiel ne Tabelle, wo du Breite 100% angibst, wobei du dann immer aufpassen musst, das die Bilder (Banner, oder sowas) nicht zu Breit werden, also nicht über ca. 750 Pixel gehen, weil sie dann eben mit 800x600 nur mit Scrollbalken angezeigt werden.
Was du aber auch machen kannst, ist einfach eine Haupttabelle nehmen, die ca. 750 Pixel (Nicht 800, da du rechts den Scrollbalken bedenken musst) breit ist, und darein deine Seite machst, so wie bei nico-tv.de, oder zahlreichen anderen Seiten.

Hoffe, ich hab dir geholfen,
Hankman


----------



## layla (12. Oktober 2002)

danke für eure antworten

ich glaube am besten wäre es wenn ich es so mache wie beim link von Hankman.
nur wie genau mache ich das?das es so groß bleibt?
ich habe jetzt die seite auf 1000 x 700 gemacht.


----------



## Hankman (12. Oktober 2002)

Wie meinst du, dass es so bleibt ?
Und wie kommst du auf 1000 ? 
1000 ist für 800x600 zu gross und für 1024x768 zu klein... ;-)


----------



## layla (12. Oktober 2002)

jemand den ich gefragt habe hat mir gesagt es soll nicht breiter als 1000 sein und nicht höher als 700.
hab aber auch in 1024x768 abgespeichert.
kannst du mir jetzt sagen wie ich es machen muss?

hast du vielleicht icq? dann wäre es einfacher das zu besprechen.


----------



## Hankman (12. Oktober 2002)

Ja, 1000x700 kommt gut him.
Ich würde allerdings die Höhe garnicht angeben, weil das im Grunde schwachsinnig ist, weil du dann ja immer nur begrenzten Platz auf der Seite hast.

Ne, hab leider kein icq installiert.. bin aber im mirc, auch unter Hankman...


----------



## layla (12. Oktober 2002)

schade und ich hab kein mirc.

ich habs hier mal geuppt
http://mitglied.lycos.de/layla0/

also wie soll ich da das jetzt ändern oder passt das schon so?


----------



## Hankman (12. Oktober 2002)

Ja, ich hab 1024x768 und das kommt gut bei mir hin.
Kannst du also so lassen. Wenn nun aber jemand mit 800x600 da ankommt, siehts schlecht aus, weil er dann horizontale Scrollbalken hat, wegen Bild ganz oben, usw.
Also: Für 1024 ist es genau richtig und für 800 zu gross.
Ich an deiner Stelle würd das so lassen, und einfach irgendwo optimized for 1024x768 hinschreiben, da eh kaum noch einer auf 800x600 fährt ;-)

Schönes Design überings


----------



## layla (12. Oktober 2002)

ok danke für deinen tip!


----------



## Hankman (12. Oktober 2002)

Kein Problem.
Klappts denn jetzt soweit ?


----------



## layla (12. Oktober 2002)

ja so weit schon es wirkt nur der platz zwieschen balken oben und unten irgendwie klein!


----------



## Hankman (13. Oktober 2002)

Dann mach doch vor der ganzen Tabelle einfach 1-2 mal <td> ??


----------



## layla (13. Oktober 2002)

geht nicht weil links das menu ja genau so angepasst ist das es zwieschen die beiden balken passt.habs jetzt aber einiger maßen hinbekommen!


----------



## Hankman (13. Oktober 2002)

Sorry, ich meinte auch <br> vor die ganze Tabelle, also ganz oben. Dann wird die Tabelle komplett etwas nach unten geschoben, so wie ich das sehe, oder ?

Najut, du bekommst das schon hin,

Hankman


----------



## Consti (14. Juli 2004)

Folgendes Problem:

Bin auch "Webdesigner"!
Hab nen TFT 17" mit einer nativen Auflösung von 1280 x 1024 Pixeln (nur VGA).
Wenn ich nun eine HP mit dieser Auflösung erstelle, sieht es nachher auf der Webauflösung von 1024x768 zu Gross aus!

Hab ein Programm gefunden, dass dieses Problem annähernd löst:

BMT WinSizer

Man kann mit ihm folgendes Machen:

Er erkennt Fenster an ihrem Titel und man kann einstellen, auf welche Grösse das Fenster geResized werden soll. Wenn ich 1024x768 einstelle, wird es so genauso gross, wie es mit dieser Auflösung auf einem 1024x768 Monitor aussieht.
Es gibt noch mehrere Auflösungen, die man wählen kann! Ist ganz interessant.

Der Harken an der Sache ist, es ist Sharware und kostet 14 Euro, wenn man es sich kaufen will.
Kennt jemand ein solches Programm, dass eine Alternative ist?
Oder ist jemand fähig sowas selber zu erstellen?

Vielen Danke shcon mal!


----------

